# 2 Felgen Spank Subrosa chocolate



## flatboarder (9. April 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-Felgen-Spank-Subrosa-chocolate-braun-32-Loch-26-Breite-30mm-/180858554349

Ab EUR 30.-

Greets, Phil


----------

